# All-City Log Lady



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Video from All-City - 



 !

Looks gorgeous!!!

Blog post Log Lady Video Time!


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

I do like my JYD. Hmmmm......


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Some really nice stuff there, hopefully the pricepoint is right.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Removing all the spoilers for now


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Spoilers? The only thing to be spoiled is an unveiling party which does not concern/impress me. Not too sure who benefits from companies pretending to have big secrets. Are bike companies out spying on each other and stealing ideas or are they just paranoid? (it will destroy ya) 

I'd rather just know what is coming so I can be an informed consumer. Some things are worth waiting for but hype is not one of them. 

Sure, I'm curious but skeptical that there really is something radical coming. Hope I'm wrong. 

Party on!


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry about that. Now that I realized it will be an SS I'm back to just being excited. Still one spoiler I gueSS.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

What's so top secret about a budget priced single speed?

It's just a few triangles welded together in China with other companies stuff bolted to it. 

Silly, just plain silly.....


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^ why don't you stop complaining and send me one of your Vassagos for a long term ride review.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd sell one to you!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Click Click Boom said:


> I'd sell one to you!


Free-Fiddy?


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like we've got a 27.5 SS coming. Clearance for 2.8 inch tires. Why not 3.0?


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

The Jyd already has room for 27.5+ wheels, but because of rim brakes it would mean riding fixed and brakeless - or just brakeless if you're rad and mad. Maybe it's basically a Jyd with disc brakes?


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

It's called the Log Lady.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Updated main post, they also have pics at instagram, #ACLogLady


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Saul Lumikko said:


> The Jyd already has room for 27.5+ wheels, but because of rim brakes it would mean riding fixed and brakeless - or just brakeless if you're rad and mad. Maybe it's basically a Jyd with disc brakes?


I deleted all leaked pics but looking at instagram it is different from JYD - suspension corrected fork, wider (or whatever the correct technical term is) headtube to accomodate tapered squishy fork


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Matterhorn said:


> Sorry about that. Now that I realized it will be an SS I'm back to just being excited. Still one spoiler I gueSS.


I see what you did here, I gueSS


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Click Click Boom said:


> What's so top secret about a budget priced single speed?
> 
> It's just a few triangles welded together in China with other companies stuff bolted to it.
> 
> Silly, just plain silly.....


I don't think about it as top-secret but rather nice people at All-City who worked hard to bring Log Lady to the market and their fans. And they want to announce it on their terms - nothing wrong with that.

I contributed to other jerks who leaked the pics - did not think it through, thought they were public knowledge already. And I wish there was no leak so I coul've had nice unfolding day after day with grand finale on Wed.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah defintely slacker than the Jyd so it's no SUV. Looks trail capable to me, and the 5-segment fork looks fantastic!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Saul Lumikko said:


> Yeah defintely slacker than the Jyd so it's no SUV. Looks trail capable to me, and the 5-segment fork looks fantastic!


The whole bike looks slick! Makes me want to buy complete for the first time - waiting for Wed to see full specs and how bad MSRP would be for us in Canada (exchange rate sucks right now).


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

beer factory? waterfall? turbo aggressive geo? log lady? man riding bike wearing a kilt? a woman hugging a log?

this is like a weird dream.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> beer factory? waterfall? turbo aggressive geo? log lady? man riding bike wearing a kilt? a woman hugging a log?
> 
> this is like a weird dream.


Haha - I decided that I have to have Space Horse before I even saw a single picture, just the name did it for me. Now Log Lady -how can I resist?


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Starting to make some sense now.

At first glance i assumed the log-lady was a female specific frame.
As this all unfolds it's quirky marketing in play.


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

I wish they would add it to their site so we could check out the specs and such... this video gives barely any info.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DualRollers said:


> I wish they would add it to their site so we could check out the specs and such... this video gives barely any info.


it has turbo aggressive geometry and your supposed to ride it wearing a kilt, ideally in the vicinity of a waterfall and a lady holding a log. what more do you need to know?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

DualRollers said:


> I wish they would add it to their site so we could check out the specs and such... this video gives barely any info.


They will. Official unveil is tomorrow, Wed, Feb 24. I hope specs will be up right after, hopefully Thu.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

OK, I am dying to see official specs. look at the pic from radavist - bullmoose stem as stock item???


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

mongol777 said:


> OK, I am dying to see official specs. look at the pic from radavist - bullmoose stem as stock item???


That's gotta be a Golden Saddle Cyclery custom build. Great idea for this rig, though.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

jtbadge said:


> That's gotta be a Golden Saddle Cyclery custom build. Great idea for this rig, though.


Yeah, i think you are right - gotta be custom


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Yep, custom - Ritchey WCS Carbon Bullmoose Integrated Mountain Bar-Stem | Ritchey


----------



## uclamatt2007 (Apr 30, 2010)

The All City website has been updated.

Log Lady | All-City Cycles

I like the looks of it, but at $1499 for the complete bike and $899 for the frameset it came in a little higher priced than I had hoped.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

uclamatt2007 said:


> The All City website has been updated.
> 
> Log Lady | All-City Cycles
> 
> I like the looks of it, but at $1499 for the complete bike and $899 for the frameset it came in a little higher priced than I had hoped.


JYD is out, LL is in. Agree on price - was hoping for around listed price but in Canadian dollars. And all of a sudden I have an urge to sell xcheck and pacer and get Mr Pink as well


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

Im super disappointed. All that wait for a 650b... I assumed it was going to be 29


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Canadian MSRP:
Complete 2299
Frame 1299


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

mongol777 said:


> Canadian MSRP:
> Complete 2299
> Frame 1299


:lol:

Who wants to drink the koolaid first? I'm skeptical of the unknown entity here, A.C.E. tubing. I need a reason to pay a premium!

All-City's website gives a good reason for the cost:



> The bike is corrected for a 100mm suspension fork, utilizes 27.5 wheels, has a 44mm headtube, disc brakes, short chainstays, and *classic good looks.*


Which is fine.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

mdilthey said:


> :lol:
> 
> Who wants to drink their koolaid first? I'm skeptical of the unknown entity here, A.C.E. tubing. I need a reason to pay a premium!


Well, I am definitely not going for complete anymore as I already have everything to build except headset. Plus I expect more to come - if you check this video he mentions that we should see more to come in the next 18 months, it was filmed in Dec 2015




So I think I will go with Mr Pink first - I should've got it last summer, price is also up this year


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

If you want a similar ride for less bucks, look at the Surly 1x1. 

It's just 0.5 degrees steeper at the seat and head tubes, has 4 mm longer chainstays, same BB drop and a reputation with tire clearance.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

mdilthey said:


> :lol:
> 
> Who wants to drink the koolaid first? I'm skeptical of the unknown entity here, A.C.E. tubing. I need a reason to pay a premium!
> 
> ...


Anothe blog where they talk about the cost What Are You Paying For?

I don't mind the price so much and I was in US I'd probably be putting deposit for complete right now. Just hard to quickly re-adjust to current exchange rate


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Saul Lumikko said:


> If you want a similar ride for less bucks, look at the Surly 1x1.
> 
> It's just 0.5 degrees steeper at the seat and head tubes, has 4 mm longer chainstays, same BB drop and a reputation with tire clearance.


I have all my 650B parts on 1x1 right now. It is great ride but really want to try LL, will be just a matter os swapping parts for me.
I love Surly bikes, especially offroad but what I found is that I much prefer All-City for cross, gravel and road (thus desire to sell xcheck and pacer). So really want to see what is their dirt stuff all about.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

My daily ride for a few months now has been the Jyd. Beefy tubing, not much stay manipulation, steep angles... It rides a bit rough on the trails and is heavy, not at all like my Ti 29er - which is to be expected. Plenty stiff though. Of course the Loggie is a very different kind of bike, so premature conclusions shouldn't be drawn.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Well, the wait begins - if I am not mistaken it will be available in June.
So far I saw review from radavist - not SS guy and on souped up custom build; and very light review of stock build from LOG LADY ? Pretty Damned Fast 
I hope we will see more in depth/long run reviews of both stock and custom builds


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

The cost of the frame is twice the price of my JYD and twice the price of my 1x1. As much as I love what I'm seeing, I will not be adding a Log Lady. Kind of a shame. I feel like the Log Lady was designed for someone like me.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

mongol777 said:


> Anothe blog where they talk about the cost What Are You Paying For?
> 
> I don't mind the price so much and I was in US I'd probably be putting deposit for complete right now. Just hard to quickly re-adjust to current exchange rate


That's all fine. Why is A.C.E. tubing twice the price of their other models? What's wrong with the steel in their old models that they had to change it and double the price? How is the Log Lady any different from a Soma B-Side, besides the 30% price hike?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

mdilthey said:


> That's all fine. Why is A.C.E. tubing twice the price of their other models? What's wrong with the steel in their old models that they had to change it and double the price? How is the Log Lady any different from a Soma B-Side, besides the 30% price hike?


Things they mention here all cost moneys A.C.E. Tubing

As a side note - I am glad I paid extra for my Nature Boy and Space Horse (vs xcheck) and for Big Block (vs steamroller). I don't know what is AC's long term plan and I don't like the high price tag. But I do like how their bikes look, feel and ride and I am OK to pay extra for that.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Dudes. (and Lady Dudes.) I just bought a complete, to arrive on Friday. My All City Nature Boy Disc needed a companion. I will post pictures and impressions.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

stubecontinued said:


> Dudes. (and Lady Dudes.) I just bought a complete, to arrive on Friday. My All City Nature Boy Disc needed a companion. I will post pictures and impressions.


And? It's been several months, come on...


----------

